
Britain to quiz Google and auditor again on tax - scholia
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/01/us-tax-uk-inquiry-idUSBRE94005H20130501
======
mike_mcgrail
Sick of hearing about this, it needs sorted one way or another!

